# Audi Exclusive S3 Sportback in Imola Yellow



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Robert Fletcher, sales manager at Audi Penfold Burwood in Australia has sent us images of the above car. Nothing wrong with a Sportback in Imola Yellow from where I stand. 

more here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...usive-imola-yellow-s3-sportback-penfold-audi/


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Self-immolates in jealousy...



[email protected] said:


> Robert Fletcher, sales manager at Audi Penfold Burwood in Australia has sent us images of the above car. Nothing wrong with a Sportback in Imola Yellow from where I stand.
> 
> more here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...usive-imola-yellow-s3-sportback-penfold-audi/


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

meh, I am just not a yellow guy. But I do like the sport wagon look.

B.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Okay, so I really didn't like the first yellow A3, you posted, George, and I don't like this S3, either.

... but this? This looks right...



















Conclusion: Imola Yellow is very tough to photograph.

:laugh:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Okay, so I really didn't like the first yellow A3, you posted, George, and I don't like this S3, either.
> 
> ... but this? This looks right...
> 
> ...


Totally agree, the Penfold pic looks like a hardboiled egg yolk yellow :laugh:

I'll also add that I like it without the black optics better in that color.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I do, too, strangely. I've been trying to build my paint color list based on "can get with black optics" and "cannot get with black optics." Some colors just don't look right with the chrome. You'd think yellow would be one of those (or I thought that, at least), but I've found just the opposite.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Always wanted a yellow car. No way I'm paying the Exclusive charge just to get it even if these pictures make that investment look entirely worth every shekel.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

it looks more mango to me, but still nice


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

davewg said:


> Always wanted a yellow car. No way I'm paying the Exclusive charge just to get it even if these pictures make that investment look entirely worth every shekel.


I agree, initially I wanted to get an exclusive color (Nardo or Suzuka), but I think I'd be perfectly happy with one of the color options and not spend the extra $2K+. I think blue would be my color choice of the moment, if the urge strikes to play it safe I'll go for some shade of gray.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

_the sedan color yellow does look better_. Still fav one I saw was in Blue:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I would really like to see Sepang in person. Audi had a Sepang R8 in LA, but it was matte. Not the same, and frankly, I didn't like it with a matte sheen.

My wife is being very accommodating for this car purchase, and she's requested that I not opt for yellow. She says it would piss her off to see it in the garage. That's fine; there are other AE colors that I can opt for that she actually likes. We need pricing so I can solidify my color choice.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

If that's the only 8V sportback I can get in NA, I'll take one please!


----------



## Exousia (Feb 22, 2010)

Every time I see a S3 sportback I get pissed off


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Exousia said:


> Every time I see a S3 sportback I get pissed off




This.


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

ok ill ORDER those side mirrors covers NOW for my decaf Sline maybe those wheels too, and why not.. the sway bars


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

JDBVR6 said:


> This.


I've been moved on for a couple weeks now. My next car won't be an Audi unless we get an S3/RS3 Sportback / S4/RS4 Avant for the US announcement in the next 6 months. There's too many other sick cars coming out now to choose from. The Sedan is neat though. Just not interested enough...


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

djdub said:


> I've been moved on for a couple weeks now. My next car won't be an Audi unless we get an S3/RS3 Sportback / S4/RS4 Avant for the US announcement in the next 6 months. There's too many other sick cars coming out now to choose from. The Sedan is neat though. Just not interested enough...



:wave:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

>


If this is available in the US, I'm buying it. Like, I don't care if I have to rob a bank to afford it. It's mine.

Doubly so if an RS3 or S3 Plus version comes out.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

$3,900 gets you Imola Yellow.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> $3,900 gets you Imola Yellow.


That's only for the S3 right? I'd be all over that if you could do it for the A3. I'm actually looking for a new DD, not a new sports car (I'm planning to keep my Golf R, maybe even go Stage 3 eventually).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm reasonably sure it's for the A3 as well.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

So is that how the audi exclusive works? They charge you a crazy price for an option?


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

Zorro83 said:


> So is that how the audi exclusive works? They charge you a crazy price for an option?


Yup.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Zorro83 said:


> So is that how the audi exclusive works? They charge you a crazy price for an option?


So this does not happen...


----------



## cwyattrun (Jan 26, 2014)

Since this is a safe place, with no judgement *cough*, I thought that Venetian Violet A4 Avant that the site covered a few months ago looked pretty awesome. Could look great on a smaller car like the A3... but I don't think going 10% over budget on paint is really in the budget. 

For those of you more experienced with Audi Exclusive - is it just paint, or are there other customizable/addable details/options?



Here's that A4:

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...let-rs-4-avant-display-audi-forum-neckarsulm/


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Right now, it's just paint on anything south of the 8s... A8, S8, R8.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

No judging here - I'd take that color on an A3 in a heartbeat.



cwyattrun said:


> Since this is a safe place, with no judgement *cough*, I thought that Venetian Violet A4 Avant that the site covered a few months ago looked pretty awesome. Could look great on a smaller car like the A3... but I don't think going 10% over budget on paint is really in the budget.
> 
> For those of you more experienced with Audi Exclusive - is it just paint, or are there other customizable/addable details/options?
> 
> ...


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

Imola Yellow would be my choice for an S3, or better yet S3 Plus...or dare I dream...RS3


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


>


I currently plan on keeping my R, or moving to the MKVII R, but this might be enough to make me change my plans.


----------



## Nek76 (May 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Robert Fletcher, sales manager at Audi Penfold Burwood in Australia has sent us images of the above car. Nothing wrong with a Sportback in Imola Yellow from where I stand.
> 
> more here: http://fourtitude.com/news/audi_exc...usive-imola-yellow-s3-sportback-penfold-audi/


that A6 allroad on the back does FTW


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

nickjs1984 said:


> No judging here - I'd take that color on an A3 in a heartbeat.


+1


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I like Velvet Purple, so no way I could cast stones...


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

which wheels are the 18s and which the 19s from the photos in this thread?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The yellow sedan has 19" wheels, and unless Audi is producing two sizes of the wheel on the sportback, they're 19" as well.

The US 18" wheel is likely to be the below, IMO:










The tire looks fairly thin, so maybe it's a 19" wheel as well and we won't be getting the wheel seen on the sportback and countless other show circuit S3s. I guess it's possible we haven't seen the US 18" wheel yet. That photo is on audiusa.com, however.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks.

i like the wheels on the sportsback much more than those on the sedan. i hope we get those.


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> I like Velvet Purple, so no way I could cast stones...


One of the '06 colors for the A3 was Venitian Violet Pearl. Apparently it wasn't too popular as AoA dropped it, Murano Green and Moro Blue for the '07 models.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Not a huge yellow fan but that does look pretty good. I think the blue seems to be the most striking but I'd want to see it in person.. I may go with silver. That seems the easiest "too keep looking clean" color that I've ever had.

The sportback has been out awhile now in Europe hasn't it? I'm surprised I haven't seen any instrumented tests of it. IE, 0-60, 1/4 mile, skid pad numbers etc. I did a cursory search but didn't try too hard.


----------



## killadelph908 (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow the yellow actually works on that S3..I am definitely a fan


----------

